# endoscopy....so easy



## cakemix (Apr 9, 2002)

I had the endoscopy and i was TOTALLY out. its great. He said I have a 20% chance of having celiac disease..but i have to wait for the biopsy.


----------



## Lauralee (Jan 4, 2002)

cakemix,How did your lactose test go? You kind of got lost on that other thread about it. Sorry about that. If flux pops in here, we will just ignore him!I'm glad your endoscopy went well!Lauralee


----------



## cakemix (Apr 9, 2002)

well....my lactose came negative, but thats when my blood came up positive for celiac spru. Then thats why they did the biopsy of my esophagus to see if it really is that. He said everything looked fine and that it doesn't look like i have that. It is good, but also unfortunate because if i DID have an allergy to wheat, it would explain ALL my symptoms , from stomach aches to canker sores, to my tooth enamel wearing down. But most likely they ll never figure it out.


----------

